# LR4:  whites (and blacks and highlights and shadows)



## eschurr (Mar 26, 2012)

can anyone point me at something that gives more details on these new controls?  i've been using LR 3.x for over a year and loved it.  I had a great understanding of those controls (of course, we all struggled with exposure vs. brightness) and now i'm trying to really understand the new controls in LR4.

-- recovery in LR3 looks like it maps to highlights in LR4
-- fill light in LR3 looks like it maps to shadows in LR4
-- blacks is in both
-- what does whites really do?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 26, 2012)

Forget trying to mentally map things as they work in a completely different way.  It works better when you forget what you know and learn them as a new program.  

Have a read of this to get you started: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/2012/01/18/pv2012-develop-sliders/


----------



## eschurr (Apr 9, 2012)

This was very helpful, thanks (for some reason i didn't get the subscription notification to your post).

the only thing I found surprising was that it seems to me the best way to do a "fill light" like we did in LR3 is to push the shadows slider to the right, but your post says to increase the exposure and knock down the highlights.  Maybe both work?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2012)

Both work, in slightly different ways.


----------

